# BAKU | Public Transport



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Opened in 1967, the Baku metro has 2 lines, 20 stations and 30.5 km of track, all of which is underground. 

MAP OF BAKU METRO










Pictures of Nizami station in Baku:



















The metro network consists of 2 lines which were planned in the 1960's. The first stretch opened on 6 Nov 1967 between Baki Soveti and Narimanov (6.5 km). In 1968, a 2.4 km stretch from 28 Mai to Khatai was put into service. Currently a new transfer station is being built at 28 Mai to avoid train crossing. The network was expanded gradually and reached its current length of 30.5 km in 2002. Stations have 100 m platforms which allow the use of 5-car-trains in service since 1985. Track gauge is 1524 mm, power supply is via third rail (825 V dc). 

Line 2 is currently under construction towards the north although no date for completion is known. It will eventually be extended also towards the east. 

History 
Some stations were renamed in the 1990-1992, names given in brackets are original names found on older maps: 

6/11/67: Baki Soveti - Narimanov (6.5 km) 
22/2/68: 28 Mai (28 Aprel) - Khatai (Shaumyan) (2.4 km) 
5/5/70: Narimanov - Ulduz (2.7 km) 
7/11/72: Ulduz - Neftchilar (4.7 km) 
31/12/76: 28 Mai (28 Aprel) - Nizami (2.4 km) 
1979: Narimanov - Bakmil 
1985: Nizami - Memar Adzhemi (6.7 km) 
4/89: Neftchilar - Akhmedly (3 km) 
10/12/2002: Akhmedly - Hazi Aslanov (1.5km) 

- other renamed station: 20 January (XI Gysyl Ordu Mejdany), Kara Karayev (Avrora), Sahil (Baky Komissary) 

PROJECTS

Currently under construction (though suspended): 

Memar Adzhemi - Darnagul (4.1 km - 3 stations) 
Khatai - Güneshli (10.2 km - 5 stations) 

Approved:

Hazi Aslanov - Airport(5 stations)


Links 
Baku Metropoliten (Official Page)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

All I could find with the trains


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

The Baku subway claims the honor of having the world's worst subway accident, in which 300 people died of carbon monoxide poisoning. A bomb exploded in 1994, killing 14 people. So far, there have also been two terrorist attacks on the Baku metro. Hetai station was reopened in 2001 for the third time. The last closure was due seawater in the station and tunnels.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

All former Soviet Union and North Korean metros are all elaborate and elegant. Its as if its a palace underground or something...


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

MuddyZehbra32 said:


> The Baku subway claims the honor of having the world's worst subway accident, in which 300 people died of carbon monoxide poisoning. A bomb exploded in 1994, killing 14 people. So far, there have also been two terrorist attacks on the Baku metro. Hetai station was reopened in 2001 for the third time. The last closure was due seawater in the station and tunnels.


Yeah unforunately that is the trueth!  One attacked was carry out by lezgin terrorist organization, other two attackes were carry out by armenian terrorists.


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Azerbaijan is quite a rich country, right?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

elfreako said:


> Azerbaijan is quite a rich country, right?


Azerbaijan is very rich with its culture and resourses. But there are still some problems in economy. But it is growing fast. Also the data of CIA and other structures don't show the real benefits of azerbaijani society, actually the real situation in Azerbaijanis much better than CIA's data and etc. But there is a problem with occupied territories(about 20% of Azerbaijan is occupied by Armenia) and refugees. Each 8-th azerbaijanian citizen is a refugee  But i hope we will take all this territories back. Also Azerbaijanis carryng out the biggest projects of region Baku-Tbilisi-Ceyhan and "Contract of Century".


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

beautiful stations


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

> But there is a problem with occupied territories(about 20% of Azerbaijan is occupied by Armenia) and refugees. Each 8-th azerbaijanian citizen is a refugee But i hope we will take all this territories back.


Uhh, yes, going to war is going to help.... :hmmm:


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

Can you talk a bit about the 28 May station and the interchange? I read many conflicting pieces of informatoin. What's the status now?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Palal said:


> Can you talk a bit about the 28 May station and the interchange? I read many conflicting pieces of informatoin. What's the status now?


Was there any problem with 28 may station? No problem with that station. I am on that station every day. My workplace is very close to that station


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

Galandar said:


> Was there any problem with 28 may station? No problem with that station. I am on that station every day. My workplace is very close to that station


I meant the routing through the station. How many times was it changed?


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)

wow, so elegant and modern stations!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice elegance in the stations.


----------



## Fabio (Dec 14, 2002)

Quite nice and the station (1st pic) reminds me the St. Petersburg ones.

kay:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful stations, looks some stations in Russia!!


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> All former Soviet Union and North Korean metros are all elaborate and elegant. Its as if its a palace underground or something...


I think is like this because this decoration simbolizes the soviet revolution, giving to worker classes (metro users), rich ruiling classes goods (elegant decoration).

I don't know, maybe former-USSR SSC users could extend the information.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The latest Baku metro map can be found by clicking this link – http://www.urbanrail.net/as/baku/baku.htm

Is there any remaining of now closed tramway system present in today’s Baku? Sumkayt & Baku’s tram closure is a modern day’s incident. While many Asian countries like North Korea, Turkey etc. have returned their trams, it is a great matter or shame that some Asian countries like Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia etc. has closed their rich tram networks recently.

What were the problems behind the tramway closure in Baku (& Sumqayt)?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Ashis Mitra said:


> The latest Baku metro map can be found by clicking this link – http://www.urbanrail.net/as/baku/baku.htm
> 
> Is there any remaining of now closed tramway system present in today’s Baku? Sumkayt & Baku’s tram closure is a modern day’s incident. While many Asian countries like North Korea, Turkey etc. have returned their trams, it is a great matter or shame that some Asian countries like Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia etc. has closed their rich tram networks recently.
> 
> What were the problems behind the tramway closure in Baku (& Sumqayt)?


The nubmers of cars that is growing day by day. I feel sad that they closed the tram lines in 3 azerbaijani cities: Baku, Ganca and Sumgayit.

As for Baku metro, new Nasimi station was opened in 2008 and another Azadlyg station will be opened in 2009. Three more stations including the first 2 stations of the third line are under construction. In general the plans are to open at least one station per year and this process will take place for some 20 years.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Baku Metro Maps *

*Present*










*Future*


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Future plan of Baku metro*










By User: Xtreminal


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Azizbeyov subway station U/R









By user: jackues


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Baku Metro Plan*



Ilgar said:


> *Currently under construction stations and completion dates:*
> 
> *Line-2 *
> 
> ...


This map is not corresponding with the official plannings!!
it is also not corresponding with this one at the recent opening picture from the side, because one new line is crossing the east Terminal of line 2 Xetai!

>> attention if such inofficial - selfe made "plannings" are going up arond the world and becoming then "official" 

So you can identify the crossing stations 
my one I can't add it is from a official book.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

metro-world said:


> This map is not corresponding with the official plannings!!
> it is also not corresponding with this one at the recent opening picture from the side, because one new line is crossing the east Terminal of line 2 Xetai!
> 
> >> attention if such inofficial - selfe made "plannings" are going up arond the world and becoming then "official"
> ...


As far as I know this plan is confirmed and will be developed in next 20 years


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow! These metro develops are awesome!

I´ll be visiting the metro of Bakú the 2nd of November, so this thread is what I need to look forward my visit to the city 

Thanks for your nice pics! k:


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Baku Metro plannings*



Galandar said:


> As far as I know this plan is confirmed and will be developed in next 20 years


have a look to the previous page posted by Ilgar - photo on the opening.
there you see the official plan - which shows some others than yours...


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Construction of subway station -Avtovagzal (on the left side)










By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Azizbeyov subway station - U/R*



















*Reconstruction of Baku Funicular - App*



























*By user: Galandar*


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By User: Galandar 
Construction of "Mikayil Mushvig" subway station










Construction of "Avtovagzal" subway station










Construction of the second depot for Baku Subway










Pictures made by X-WOLF


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By user: Galandar
2nd exit of 28 May subway station - Completed


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By user : Azer_Akhundov
Renderings of new subway station Mikayil Mushvig u/c





































Source: http://www.msaztrans.com/en/index.html


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Baku Metro

































































*Source: www.urbanrail.net*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ Great pics! Tnx


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Approved map of Baku metro expansion
By user: Galandar


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Awesome plans!Bbut kind of weird - there is no transfer between purple and red/green at 28May-stn.or at Sahil.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*New subway station Darnagul launched in Baku today.*




























Source: www.president.az


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The urbanrail.net is updated Baku Metro Map.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the new metro station! Looks pretty nice It is commendable that you grow underground with such fast pace!


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By user: Azer_Akhundov
*Baku Underground Station “Azadliq Prospekti”*

The construction began in 1990. Then all works were stopped and resumed only in 2008. The project of interiors, subways, lobbies and platform of the station were made in the same year. We reached an organisation of environment not suppressing passengers psychologically. Bright colours of marble, granite and their advanced substitutes, refinement of ornaments of walls and floors and of an original technique of lighting (each of six chandeliers of the platform has an area of 54 sq. m.) have allowed to attach to the station interiors an imagery which gladdens the eye, while preserving laconism and functionality. 





































http://www.elanden.org/en/projects.php?go=36


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That looks really nice! I like the platform level very much.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish the stations in Sofia are any, but not so lucky!


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By user: Galandar 
*Construction of 'Avtovağzal' station*










_by user MR._


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By Galandar; Some digging works have been started near Hazi Aslanov subway station. It is expected that they prepare for the construction of a Hazi Aslanov II and the tunnel towards future Guneshli station.



















_Pictures by @[email protected]_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Current map of Baku metro:










http://urbanrail.net/as/baku/baku.htm


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Photos of TBM and "Avtovağzal" station construction site :*

*2009*

TBM:




























*July 6 2011*










*August 30 2011*










TBM from inside:



















Construction site:










Workers of Azerkorpu and Robbins:



















Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Azadlyg Prospekti station:










Darnagul station:










Sources:
http://zay.io.ua/album456742_0
www.araz.fm/2011/06/29/paytaxtda-baki-metropoliteninin-yeni-dərnəgul-stansiyasi-istifadəyə-verildi/


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Great! Do you have more pics from Baku? It's kind of little and hard to get some images of this metro system. Would be nice to see some more.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree, it is hard to get images. Here are some more photos:

Nizami station:










Icherisheher station:










Azadlyg Prospekti station:










Nariman Narimanov station:



















Hazi Aslanov station:










Nasimi station:










Ulduz station:










Gara Garayev station:










Akhmedly station:










Neftchilar station:










Inshaatchilar station:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*"Koroglu" station was opened today after reconstruction:*



















http://president.az/articles/4072/images


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Why do they have to add all that glitz and shiny marble? I guess it's a cultural thing, but I'd still prefer a much simpler, modern look.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Azeris have been cursed with a culture that reveres shiny things and disdains ugly modernism.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Koroglu Station and Park by Alevent


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

rheintram said:


> Why do they have to add all that glitz and shiny marble?


Haha i'd love it... if it were only one station. :lol:


But my first concern then goes to those awful rainy days we have here where people make the floor all wet with their wet shoes and clothes... i would slip and slide onto the tracks :lol:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

rheintram said:


> Why do they have to add all that glitz and shiny marble? I guess it's a cultural thing, but I'd still prefer a much simpler, modern look.


Baku subway is considered as an architectural monument, so that is the reason.


----------



## emil_tdk (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.milli.az/news/society/90795.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction works in Javadkhan station will start soon:


still waiting by -digger-, on Flickr


MC64 HDSG80 DHG-C by -digger-, on Flickr


MC96 HTS64 BC40 by -digger-, on Flickr


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

"Avtovagzal" station




















Production of tubings


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Crossposting from Caucasus forum... (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323409&page=28)
I guess this must be Memar Əcəmi station/Cavad xan)



Xtreminal said:


> Construction on Memar Ajami Station by -digger-. As far I know BAUER Maschinen GmbH is in charge of this project


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

A great new, I heard tram may be returned in Baku in near future?

Here is the link - 

http://www.today.az/news/society/102611.html

But the way, please say me which city's tram is this on the photo?


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

hater said:


> i am from Baku and the population is close to 4million
> 
> 
> http://news.az/articles/society/9585


Oh yes. Because you live in Baku you can count all people. Again, this is not the place to spread population propaganda. I know that many people like to exaggerate things. But science counts.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

I just posted the link to where it states Baku has population of 4million

most of the people move to the capital because of jobs


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

hater, Baku city's population is 2,2 mln people (perhaps reaching 3 mln people when also counting Apsheron peninsula). So let's rely on the official census rather than abstract numbers.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Isek said:


> Stop trolling on population statistics. Baku has 2.1 million on 2100 km^2. So a decent population living within a quite large area.


Not really! Those 2,2 mln people live within about 800 sq km of the city of Baku. 2200 sq km is Baku + the whole Apsheron peninsula with a total population reaching app. 3 mln people.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

^^

Source please! 

That 2.1 or 2.2 million refers to this region covering 2.130 km^2 including Apsheron peninsula.










Furthermore: The next bordering department of Abşeron has less than 0.2 million. So the overall population of Baku's agglomeration is more or less equal to the figures of the municipial proper. 

Giving 3 or even 4 million for the city proper is somewhat missleading at all. Galandar, for example would you say that Baku is larger than Vienna? Not really since Vienna has easily 2.5 million within its agglomeration.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Kolony said:


> 1,830,000 is in 2012 and the annual ridership is an estimate by the Taghi Ahmadov for 2012.


But it is impossible for daily ridership to be 1,830,000 in Baku 

Here are annual ridership statistics for last 10 years (by State Statistical Committee of Azerbaijan):

2001 - 119,300,000
2002 - 115,600,000 
2003 - 127,000,000 
2004 - 136,900,000 
2005 - 147,000,000 
2006 - 161,000,000 
2007 - 176,000,000 
2008 - 200,400,000 
2009 - 206,100,000 
2010 - 181,100,000 
2011 - 182,600,000


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> But it is impossible for daily ridership to be 1,830,000 in Baku
> 
> Here are annual ridership statistics for last 10 years (by State Statistical Committee of Azerbaijan):
> 
> ...


What if some special event happened???


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Kolony said:


> What if some special event happened???


Who are you, Paul Ryan? Stop trying to excuse your lies.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Unfortunately, they seem not to have the daily ridership information during Eurovision days.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dars-dm said:


> ^^Unfortunately, they seem not to have the daily ridership information during Eurovision days.


Would have made zero difference, as Crystal Hall is in the middle of nowhere and not near a metro station


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

People!!! 
The actuall daily ridership of the Baku Metro for 2012 is 530,000.
The annual ridership is OFFICIALLY projected to be around 193,768,000. 

Taghi Ahmadov's estimate is completely INCORRECT!!!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New 81-760 type metro train for Baku:










http://metroblog.ru/post/4229/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

http://vk.com/album74850684_143256330


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> http://vk.com/album74850684_143256330


Looks really nice!!!!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of 3 new stations and 7 km line between "Khatai" and "H.Aslanov" stations is planned to start in 2013. 
Yesterday, Azerbaijani "Akkord" and French "Bouygues" signed a memorandum on cooperation in metro construction.

http://en.trend.az/capital/business/1898467.html


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Good video:*


----------



## W00lfy (Sep 10, 2012)

Baku Metro plans to commission two new stations in 2013, Baku Metro head Tagi Ahmadov told media today.

He said that at present, the operations are underway to construct the following stations Bus station, Memar Ajami-2, Hazi Aslanov-2, Old Guneshli and New Guneshli.

The stations Bus station and Memar Ajami-2 will be commissioned in 2013.

It is planned to begin constructing three stations in the seven-kilometer area from Khatai station to Hazi Aslanov station in 2013.

Along with the construction of new stations, the operations are underway to reconstruct the existing ones. In particular, the operations were conducted in the stations Icheri Sheher, Koroglu. An additional exit to the May 28 station was commissioned. It was planned to reconstruct the May 28 station in 2013.


http://en.trend.az/capital/business/2085609.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New train for Baku:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Some news:

- TBM "Herrenknecht" is 100 meters away from the "B-3" station in the third line.
- 648 meters are completed in one of the tunnels in "H.Aslaonv-2" - "Yeni Gunashli" line.
- Works on separation of lines will be started in 2013.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

When will the new rolling stock begin operation???


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Some information about two new stations in the third (purple) line:

"Avtovagzal" station:










Depth: 19-20 m
Length: 144 m
Number of entries: 8
Number of escalators: 20
Number of travelators: 8
PSD doors

"Memar Ajemi-2" station:










Depth: 30.5 m
Length: 144 m
Number of entries: 3
Number of escalators: 16
PSD doors
5 stores

http://metro.gov.az/news/news_13_06_2013_3.html


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Why don't B5 station have transfers to 28 May or Sahil?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

dars-dm said:


> ^^Why don't B5 station have transfers to 28 May or Sahil?


It is far from both stations.


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I have two questions:

- Are line 1 and line 2 refurbished since the opening of the metro in 1967?

- Line 3 started construction or it is in planning stage?

Thank you.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

javimix19 said:


> Hi, I have two questions:
> 
> - Are line 1 and line 2 refurbished since the opening of the metro in 1967?
> 
> ...


Every month, there are minor refurbishment works in those lines like changing the old tracks, painting works, corrosion preventing works and etc.

Line 3 is already under construction, first two stations will be opened in 2014.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Memar Ajemi-2" (B-2) station:




































































































http://metro.gov.az/page/memar_acemi.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Avtovağzal" station:



























































































http://metro.gov.az/page/depot.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of "Memar Ajemi-2" station:









































































http://anspress.com/index.php?a=2&lng=az&nid=213763


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The stations look a lot better than new ones in Moscow (those ones are really ugly and tacky).

Moscow should import designers from Baku!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Works on construction of the remaining part of green line between "Xətai" and "H.Aslanov-2" stations have been started (Y-14, Y-15, Y-16). Currently, the future site of Y-15 station is being prepared for placing the TBM-s. 

Four TBM-s and two companies will be working at the same time. 2 TBM-s will go from Y-15 to "Xətai" station (French "Bouygues" company) and other 2 will go from Y-15 to "H.Aslanov-2" station (Ukrainian "Interbudmontaj" company). 










http://metro.gov.az/uploaded/file/konseptual/21_08_2013.pdf


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction site of B-4 station:





































http://www.1news.az/society/20130930122002697.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Avtovağzal" station:



























































































http://anspress.com/index.php?a=2&lng=az&nid=231644


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of second entry of "Elmlər Akademiyası" station:














































http://metro.gov.az/news/news_28_10_2013.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Memar Əcəmi-2" (B-2) station:









































































http://metro.gov.az/news/news_31_10_2013.html


----------



## rdgnrdgn (Feb 2, 2012)

Can anybody show us more pictures of the new trains?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This train model called Oka (81-760/761), maden by Moscow-based Metrovagonmash. But unlike this train, Baku metro train will have the red livery:










Unfortunately, all trains are shipped back to Russia, but recently Baku city hall signed a deal with Metrovagonmash again, so this model will be used on the new line


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Or more exactly orange livery:


----------



## rdgnrdgn (Feb 2, 2012)

Baku's colors are better than Moscow's. 
And Baku has perfect stations. I like them too much. But i can't say the same thing for trains. Why they always choosing Russian trains? Most of the European or Asian made trains have a better and more modern look than Russian trains.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

rdgnrdgn said:


> Why they always choosing Russian trains?


Because it's much cheaper than the European trains. It's a post-Soviet heritage. Not every post-Soviet city with the metro system have enough money to buy trains from Alstom or Siemens. That depends on the economy of country and profits from users


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> Not every post-Soviet city with the metro system have enough money to buy trains from Alstom or Siemens.


Baku is an insanely rich city, though, with all of those petrodollars flowing in by the barrel.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

One more rendering of "Avtovağzal" station with different color scheme:










http://metro.gov.az/uploaded/file/2013.pdf


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Baku is an insanely rich city, though, with all of those petrodollars flowing in by the barrel.


Indeed. We need to just wait until someone from international manufacturer (not just Russian) opened new train factory in the Caucaus mountains.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> Because it's much cheaper than the European trains. It's a post-Soviet heritage. Not every post-Soviet city with the metro system have enough money to buy trains from Alstom or Siemens. That depends on the economy of country and profits from users


Actually, this particular train is more expensive than Siemens trains. Crazy, isn't ithno:
Makes you wonder why Baku chose them. Transparency was never a big thing in Baku


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

mavis_dark said:


> Actually, this particular train is more expensive than Siemens trains. Crazy, isn't ithno:
> Makes you wonder why Baku chose them. Transparency was never a big thing in Baku


 
We also must never forget the legendary robustness of trains produced on Russian influenced markets.
Electronics in modern ""western"" trains could be a weak point, speccially when considering the weather conditions and crowds during long period of times in the day.
We also have to think that at least Alstom and Siemens have made strong ""agreements/partnership"" with Russian manufacturers, coming with some ""western"" technologies but still considering the necessary experience of the Russain influenced markets.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't need to forget about cost of the further maintenance and repairment of trains. As example - for opening of Almaty Metro in Kazakhstan (2011) were purchased Hyundai trains. At last year one of these trains was broken, and Koreans refused to pay for repairment.


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree, your comment is valid as it has a long term view, which sometimes our decision makers are forgetting !!


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Don't need to forget about cost of the further maintenance and repairment of trains. As example - for opening of Almaty Metro in Kazakhstan (2011) were purchased Hyundai trains. At last year one of these trains was broken, and Koreans refused to pay for repairment.


I should tell my father to switch from his new Toyota to one of russian made "cars"
Baku has billions. They could at least spend part of it to purchase decent western( or, which is even better, Japanese) trains and maintenance depot.
So, I think your arguments are baseless.
Furthermore, during testing, Russian trains broke several time.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Pierre50 said:


> I agree, your comment is valid as it has a long term view, which sometimes our decision makers are forgetting !!


As a long term strategy, it would be better to switch to a more modern and reliable technology. Especially, if you can afford it.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> At last year one of these trains was broken, and Koreans refused to pay for repairment.


Don't make stuff up please.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mavis_dark said:


> I should tell my father to switch from his new Toyota to one of russian made "cars"


Stupid argument.



mavis_dark said:


> Baku has billions. They could at least spend part of it to purchase decent western( or, which is even better, Japanese) trains and maintenance depot.
> So, I think your arguments are baseless.


Do you know such term as "the rational using of money"? May be, it's better to use these billions for more important things for population instead of such senseless show-off?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Please keep this discussion civil. Do you have sources for your claims that we can all peruse so we can make up our own minds?


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Stupid argument.


For anyone else who read it it didn't seem stupid. Only you
Truly beautiful mind you have, Gagarin




AlekseyVT said:


> Do you know such term as "the rational using of money"? May be, it's better to use these billions for more important things for population instead of such senseless show-off?


Yes I know it. That's why Toyota, and not that other crap.
I'd like to see valid arguments from you, but alas it is not gonna happen apparently.
Firs you claimed that Russian trains are cheaper, but after I said that they are actually more expensive, you jumped to another facile argument. 
Answer me, isn't it better to buy a newer, more modern technology which is not so prone to breaking(as Russian trains are, which broke dozen of times during testing in Baku), than buying some second rate product?
Important for population? So you know the situation with Azerbaijani budget better than I do, don't you? Billions are already spend on useless stuff, they could have at least spend it on better products.
Your show-off comment is also interesting. After all, hard to find a better example of showing off than Russia


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Please keep this discussion civil. Do you have sources for your claims that we can all peruse so we can make up our own minds?


http://abc.az/eng/news/72504.html
Unfortunately most of the information either in Azerbaijani or Russian.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mavis_dark said:


> For anyone else who read it it didn't seem stupid. Only you


Did you ask everyone who read my post? If not, you have high self-esteem.



mavis_dark said:


> I should tell my father to switch from his new Toyota to one of russian made "cars"
> 
> Yes I know it. That's why Toyota, and not that other crap.


You should tell Americans to switch from Russian space technologies to Japanese or German ones 

But this thread is not about car or space industries, it's about Metro technologies. That's why your post is no more than attempt to turn discussion aside.



mavis_dark said:


> I'd like to see valid arguments from you, but alas it is not gonna happen apparently.


I don't see any arguments from you except "we should looks like West because it became fashionable".



mavis_dark said:


> First you claimed that Russian trains are cheaper, but after I said that they are actually more expensive, you jumped to another facile argument.


You are clearly lying. When did I claimed that "Russian trains are cheaper"? 

I claim that Baku Metro was built according to Russian technical standarts, Azeri train drivers have experience of work with Russian trains, they have long-standing contacts with manufacturing company. Therefore, I guess Russian producers can better provide technical base and technical support for own trains. Perhaps, it will be easier for employees of Baku Metro to maintain new trains and to use standartized details in the case of repairment.



mavis_dark said:


> Answer me, isn't it better to buy a newer, more modern technology which is not so prone to breaking(as Russian trains are, which broke dozen of times during testing in Baku), than buying some second rate product?


You should better to ask Azeri authorities about this issue. And who can give you guarantee that "more modern technology" _(according what crieria, by the way?)_ will not breaking during testing trips? In any case, it need some time for drivers to adapt to new technics. I guess if officials finally decide to buy these trains, it's mean that results of testing were satisfactory for them.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Did you ask everyone who read my post? If not, you have high self-esteem.


It was not about your post


AlekseyVT said:


> You should tell Americans to switch from Russian space technologies to Japanese or German ones .
> But this thread is not about car or space industries, it's about Metro technologies. That's why your post is no more than attempt to turn discussion aside.


We are not buying rockets.We are buying trains




AlekseyVT said:


> I don't see any arguments from you except "we should looks like West because it became fashionable".


No, because they make better stuff. That's all. Nothing else to it , really



AlekseyVT said:


> You are clearly lying. When did I claimed that "Russian trains are cheaper"?
> 
> I claim that Baku Metro was built according to Russian technical standarts, Azeri train drivers have experience of work with Russian trains, they have long-standing contacts with manufacturing company. Therefore, I guess Russian producers can better provide technical base and technical support for own trains. Perhaps, it will be easier for employees of Baku Metro to maintain new trains and to use standartized details in the case of repairment.


Ok, my mistake here you didn't claim they were cheaper. 
The fact that they are better with an old technology doesn't mean we have to stick with it.
Should I keep using rear projection tv just because it is cheaper?
As I said earlier, if we have the resources it would be wiser to switch to a better technology.




AlekseyVT said:


> You should better to ask Azeri authorities about this issue. And who can give you guarantee that "more modern technology" _(according what crieria, by the way?)_ will not breaking during testing trips? In any case, it need some time for drivers to adapt to new technics. I guess if officials finally decide to buy these trains, it's mean that results of testing were satisfactory for them.


Why they are better? There is a thing called google. You can search and find out the market share by companies. Alstom, Siemens, Bombardier, Kawasaki and, imagine it, no Russian companies I guess they are biased too.
You don't get it do you? Our government is spending billions to other useless stuff. They could channel into buying better technology, and setting up domestic production.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Baku is an insanely rich city, though, with all of those petrodollars flowing in by the barrel.


That's what i thought when i first saw the luxury finishing of the stations, with marble everywhere.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mavis_dark said:


> We are not buying rockets. We are buying trains.


Baku Metro not buying Toyota cars. They are buying trains (AFAIK, Toyota is not producer of Metro trains). That's why your comment was stupid and out of place.



mavis_dark said:


> Don't make stuff up please.


If you prefer to ignore information about breakage of new Hyundai train in Almaty Metro just after one year of exploitation, there is information about problems with exploitation of new Hyundai railway trains in Ukraine. The problems in the beginning of exploitation of new rolling stock (even made according to Western standarts) is not critical thing, and it can be solved with experience.

http://fakty.ictv.ua/ru/index/read-news/id/1466176



mavis_dark said:


> The fact that they are better with an old technology doesn't mean we have to stick with it.
> Should I keep using rear projection tv just because it is cheaper?
> As I said earlier, if we have the resources it would be wiser to switch to a better technology.


It's possible to think that all models of home appliances in your house (TV apparature, PC, refrigarator, washing machine, etc) were made according to latest technology, highly ranked by experts and won several prizes at international exhibitions. 



mavis_dark said:


> No, because they make better stuff. That's all. Nothing else to it , really
> 
> Ok, my mistake here you didn't claim they were cheaper.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean under such terms as "modern technologies" or "better stuff"? How it matches actual technical standards of Baku Metro system? What price or their exploitation during lifetime? I see you prefer to ignore all these questions and to use typical cliches.

Sorry, but further discussion is senseless. Good luck!


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Sorry, but further discussion is senseless. Good luck!


Of course it is senseless.
I have a proposition. Azerbaijan is renovating its railway system and is in search of a rail stock manufacturer. By your logic, we should go with Russian manufacturer. After all, our drivers and engineers are used to them. The hell with Alstom and Stadler and etc.
We have to stick with your engineering feats till the end of times How about that?
Also, our flagship carrier AZAL is looking to buy new planes. They opted for Boeing Dreamliner. Little did they know that AlekseyTV here has a way better solution for them. After all, our pilots and engineers are used to old Russian plains.
Cheers:cheers:


----------



## balex1 (Nov 13, 2013)

C'mon guys, I see here emotions rather than common sense.

First of all, nobody here has the actual price Baku is going to pay for these metro trains. Another thing - nobody here has statistics of reliability of Russian trains.

Personally I expect the following reasons:
1) Relatively good price
2) Ease of communication including after-sale service.
3) Relatively good specifications and quality.

I use these trains daily in Moscow and, having experience of other trains used in Europe, I can say that all-in-all they are not worse than the majority of currently used trains in Europe.

Best regards, Alex.

PS: Hope that the discussion would stop being rude as above. Thank you.


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

mavis_dark said:


> As I said earlier, if we have the resources it would be wiser to switch to a better technology.


Maybe, in Hollywood films, every russian product is a crap, unreliable, heavy uneconomic... But in practice, it is not so simple.

Example 1: Lada Niva is maybe the cheapest jeap in the world, but in very harsh winter conditions (february 2012. in Serbia), Lada Niva was the most relible vehicle in Serbia. I know an example, when serbian made tractor with trailer fell into the mud, another tractor couldn't get it from the mud, but Lada Niva could.

Example 2: Liaz busses are maybe the cheapest busses in Europe, but maybe the biggest crap. In Serbia, a lot of companies chose those busses to just cut the expencies.

Example 3: Serbian Railways ordered the railbusses from Russia RA-2. But RA-2 in Serbia is much different then in Russia, and it has a lot of German equipment. That german/russian hybrid has a lot of technical problems, unusual for only russian made RA-2, but Russians solved them in first year. The most of problems vas with Voith transmission. But, there was some very stupid mistakes. Fo example, bike racks was putted one oposite to oder, and if you put the bikes on both sides, you cannot pass if you are not very thin. The doors on toiletes are very weak. Noise level is higher than on old trains. But after all, it was cheaper then any train on market.

I was five years ago in maintance facilities of Yekaterinburg marshaling yard, and I was surprised how it was clean there, unusual for me. 

For bying any new technology, it is necessary to organize the transfer of knowledge. One of very needed things is a language. *If you buy Siemens trains, responseable Azer engineers must know German language, and pass the german education program for maintance.*


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Rail_Serbia said:


> *If you buy Siemens trains, responseable Azer engineers must know German language, and pass the german education program for maintance.*


Nope, they don't have to. I don't know where you came from, but the world is a complex place.
UK bought Hitachi trains. Do you think they had to learn Japanese?
About your other points - I honestly don't care. You liked what you got? - good for you.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Just some thoughts about superior Western technics:



> Warsaw subway fire sends 8 people to hospital
> 
> WARSAW, Poland (AP) — A state-of-the-art Warsaw subway train has caught fire, forcing the evacuation of some 200 people and sending eight to the hospital.
> 
> ...


P.S. I hope that Moscow authorities will refuse from plans for buying these trains.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I would rather wait for investigation results... For example, 81-717/714 is one of most reliable and safe subway cars, but two idiots in St.-Peter metro managed to cause failure of brakes in a train full of passengers.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

AlekseyVT said:


> Just some thoughts about superior Western technics:
> 
> P.S. I hope that Moscow authorities will refuse from plans for buying these trains.


You think this will never happen to metros made in Russia?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

metr0p0litain said:


> You think this will never happen to metros made in Russia?


In the newest type of train after one month since introducing? Well, it never happened during 78 years.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

AlekseyVT - thanks for posting the article about the Warsaw subway fire. I remember in the 1980s or the 1990s there was a huge fire on the Baku subway. I don't remember if it was a Russian/Soviet or Western train that caught fire.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> AlekseyVT - thanks for posting the article about the Warsaw subway fire. I remember in the 1980s or the 1990s there was a huge fire on the Baku subway. I don't remember if it was a Russian/Soviet or Western train that caught fire.


We didn't have western trains then.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> AlekseyVT - thanks for posting the article about the Warsaw subway fire. I remember in the 1980s or the 1990s there was a huge fire on the Baku subway.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1995_Baku_Metro_fire



Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't remember if it was a Russian/Soviet or Western train that caught fire.


I think that you able to understand difference between outdated equipment (it's not secret that lack of necessary maintenance was quite common thing in post-Soviet Metros in 1990s) and new type of rolling stock.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1995_Baku_Metro_fire
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you able to understand difference between outdated equipment (it's not secret that lack of necessary maintenance was quite common thing in post-Soviet Metros in 1990s) and new type of rolling stock.


And I hope that you can understand the difference between writing about the fire in new German trains without the investigation results and after the investigation is done. How do you know what the cause was?
And as XAN_ mentioned :
*Well, I would rather wait for investigation results... For example, 81-717/714 is one of most reliable and safe subway cars, but two idiots in St.-Peter metro managed to cause failure of brakes in a train full of passengers.*

So you are sure that there was no human error in Warsaw metro fire?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovation works in "28 May" station:










http://www.azadliq.org/content/article/25177746.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

I prepared two maps for Baku metro:

Conceptual scheme (2997х2160):



Actual scheme on city map (3150х2362):


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New trains for Baku:



















http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=1117&page=28#entry65343


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm wondering why they ordered those ugly new-but-old mwm trainsets...


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> I'm wondering why they ordered those ugly new-but-old mwm trainsets...


They should order new beautiful trains 
http://www.globalrailnews.com/2013/11/18/passengers-injured-in-warsaw-inspiro-fire/
http://wowway.net/news/read/category/Top News/article/ap-warsaw_subway_fire_sends_8_people_to_hos-ap


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> I'm wondering why they ordered those ugly new-but-old mwm trainsets...


People at Azerbaijani sub forum ask the same question. No answer yet.
Those trains broke several time during testing in Baku. They still decided to go ahead with the purchase. 
There was no competition for new generation trains btw. people at Baku metro just pulled this decision out of their asses, without any consideration about pros and cons.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Some stations of Baku metro by Raj Steven:

20 Yanvar:










Nariman Narimanov:










Memar Ajemi:










Ganjlik:










28 May:










Nasimi:










Icherishahar:










Hazi Aslanov:










Azadlig prospekti:










http://metro.gov.az/listing/rac_steven/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Inshaatchilar:










Ulduz:










Elmlar Akademiyasi:










Bakmil:










Nizami:










Koroglu:










Gara Garayev:










Khalglar Dostlughu:










Ahmadli:










http://metro.gov.az/listing/rac_steven/2/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Ahmadli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they didn't put ads on the platform walls of these beautiful stations.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of the depot for the 3rd line:





































http://texno-service.com/en/galereya2.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"H.Aslanov-2" (Y-17) station:





































http://texno-service.com/en/galereya2.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Design proposal for B-4 station:
















http://re-pro.tumblr.com/


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

New metro trains «Ока» 81-760А/761А for purple line:























































_Source: http://e-strannik.livejournal.com_


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

No, this is not for Baku. They decided to buy Alstom made trains, so I guess this should be moved to Moscow thread.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

mavis_dark said:


> No, this is not for Baku. They decided to buy Alstom made trains, so I guess this should be moved to Moscow thread.


So no Tver-built trains, there will be Alstom. That's good:cheers:


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

mavis_dark said:


> No, this is not for Baku. They decided to buy Alstom made trains, so I guess this should be moved to Moscow thread.


Are you sure? I only read about a *memorandum* and a final agreement in the upcoming months to *a view* to develop modern metro trains for Baku... 



> Alstom also signed on 12 May a Memorandum of Mutual Cooperation with Baku Metropoliten with a view to develop modern metro cars for both the new lines and the gradual replacement of the existing fleet of Baku metro. Both parties have agreed to sign a final agreement in the coming two months.


How you can read in this thread, the first stations of the purple line are expected to open in the end of this year. Developing and producing of new trains takes regulary more than two years. I even don't understand how Baku can cancel the delivery of new produced trains after Metrovagonmash finished three of it! Is it that easy? And why did Metrovagonmash paint the trains in the expected colours for the purple line when they are not for Baku?


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice that Baku is going for Alstom's


----------



## rdgnrdgn (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm happy that they decided to buy Alstom trains. They will definetely better than those Metrovagonmash trains. Despite they are new, they seem like old train.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

metr0p0litain said:


> Are you sure? I only read about a *memorandum* and a final agreement in the upcoming months to *a view* to develop modern metro trains for Baku...


Yes, I am. It was stated by metro officials on numerous occasions. That being said, new trains won't be ready to the opening of the new line, that's why Baku metro will be using older models.



metr0p0litain said:


> How you can read in this thread, the first stations of the purple line are expected to open in the end of this year. Developing and producing of new trains takes regulary more than two years. I even don't understand how Baku can cancel the delivery of new produced trains after Metrovagonmash finished three of it! Is it that easy? And why did Metrovagonmash paint the trains in the expected colours for the purple line when they are not for Baku?


First, Metrovagonmash trains weren't developed specifically for Baku. As you know (or don't), Baku and Moscow both have similar, if not identical, standards when it comes to metro. Hence, this new trains can be used in Moscow metro.
I guess the initial plan was to sell these to Baku, that's why the paint job, but then Baku opted for Alstom. I don't know exactly what happned between the involved parties, though.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for your detailed response! I'm looking forward to see some nice Alstom Metropolis trains in Baku!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"H.Aslanov-2" station:



























































































http://www.anspress.com/index.php?a=2&cid=7&lng=az&nid=288835


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Google Earth imagery updates:

"Dərnəgül" depot:










"Avtovağzal" station:










"B-2" ("M.Əcəmi-2") station:










"B-3" station:










"Y-17" station:










"H.Aslanov-2" station:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New logo of Baku Metro. Colors represent existing and under construction lines:










http://marja.az/mikro/marketing-adv/item/142888-bakı-metrosu-yeni-loqosunu-təqdim-edib.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*BOUYGUES : Baku Metro, French company ink agreement on tunnels construction*

Baku Metro CJSC and the French company Bouygues Travaux Publics, LLS have signed an agreement on construction of a new tunnel at "28 May" station in Azerbaijan.

The agreement was signed by Chairman of Baku Metro Zaur Huseynov and Executive Director of Bouygues Travaux Publics, LLS for International Relations JeanDenys Arnal, Baku Metro told Trend Agency on October 16.

The project will be launched in near future and accomplished in 2016.

The Baku subway's red ("Hazi Aslanov" "Icherisheher") and green lines ("Darnagul" "Khatai") intersect at the "28 May" station, which is of great importance given the safety of train traffic. Separation of the two lines will also allow reducing the interval of train traffic.

After the construction of the tunnel, the traffic along two lines will become independent from each other: The trains moving from the "Hazi Aslanov" station to the "Icherisheher" station will move directly through the "28 May" station, while the trains moving from the "Darnagul" station will move in a separate tunnel and their terminus station will be "Khatai".

The subway network is developing rapidly in the Azerbaijani capital. With a length of thirtyfive kilometers, Baku Metro has two lines and 23 stations.

The network is expected to get enlarged to 119 km with five lines and up to 76 stations by 2030. Right now, eight stations and two train depots are under construction.

Some subways are also expected to be opened in the most populated and developed cities of the country, including Sumgayit, Nakhchivan and Ganja.

The new stations of Baku Metro will be built based on the most modern technologies. They would be equipped with modern platforms, lobbies, escalators as well as new signaling and control systems.

© Acquiremedia 2014

http://www.4-traders.com/BOUYGUES-4...k-agreement-on-tunnels-construction-19218054/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

07.09.2014:

"Dərnəgül" depot:










"M.Əcəmi-2" station:










"B-3" station:










"B-4" station:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New trains for Baku metro:



















http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=761&page=7


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

81-760 trains for Baku metro by Alstom:



















_Posted by user russianpride_


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't find any pictures about it, but second entrance to Elmlər Akademiyası station on line 2 is completed. Opening planned for early 2015:
http://saroavto2.blogspot.ru/2014/12/blog-post_84.html


----------



## BuraBaxTV (Nov 27, 2014)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> 81-760 trains for Baku metro by Alstom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanna know which one is correct train for Baku Metro you share two different train models image, which esaxtly model is in Baku Metro ?


1) 81-760 trains for Baku metro by Alstom 

2) Ока» 81-760А/761А 

???


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

BuraBaxTV said:


> I just wanna know which one is correct train for Baku Metro you share two different train models image, which esaxtly model is in Baku Metro ?
> 
> 
> 1) 81-760 trains for Baku metro by Alstom
> ...


81-760.B/761.B/763.B trains by Metrovagonmash and Alstom


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

This is some Alstom modernization / adaptation of russian set???


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't understand why Baku Metro choose Alstom when the trains will look exactly the same like 81-760 except the front?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> This is some Alstom modernization / adaptation of russian set???





metr0p0litain said:


> I don't understand why Baku Metro choose Alstom when the trains will look exactly the same like 81-760 except the front?


Yes, actually it is modernized 81-760 (81-760.B) train with different face and interior design. There are also some minor technical changes. 

In total 3 five-carriage trains will be delivered. Two of them will be ready in February and one in March 2015.


----------



## BuraBaxTV (Nov 27, 2014)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> 81-760.B/761.B/763.B trains by Metrovagonmash and Alstom


Yeqinki Azerbaycan dilinde danisirsiz, bu sonuncu paylasdiqiniz Sekildeki Model Ока» 81-760А/761А deyil, mence bu 1-ci paylasdiqiniz Metro-Vagonlari helede qözel deyil yeqin köhne modellerdir, bes niye daha Modern ve qözel Vaqonlar almirlar ?? men bele basa dusdumki 81-760 (81-760.B) dizayni ve tecnikal detali sonuncu paylasdiqiniz sekildeki kimi olacaq ?


----------



## BuraBaxTV (Nov 27, 2014)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Yes, actually it is modernized 81-760 (81-760.B) train with different face and interior design. There are also some minor technical changes.
> 
> In total 3 five-carriage trains will be delivered. Two of them will be ready in February and one in March 2015.


Why you did not respond to my question?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

BuraBaxTV said:


> Yeqinki Azerbaycan dilinde danisirsiz, bu sonuncu paylasdiqiniz Sekildeki Model Ока» 81-760А/761А deyil, mence bu 1-ci paylasdiqiniz Metro-Vagonlari helede qözel deyil yeqin köhne modellerdir, bes niye daha Modern ve qözel Vaqonlar almirlar ?? men bele basa dusdumki 81-760 (81-760.B) dizayni ve tecnikal detali sonuncu paylasdiqiniz sekildeki kimi olacaq ?


This is international thread, so please write in English.

The final pictures are approved designs for Baku metro (81-760.B)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Metrovagonmash main constructor, which is resposible for new metro vagons 81-760А, said that 3 trains of this model will, however, be bought for new Line 3:
http://vesti.az/news/233361


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

are you sure?

says here Azerbaijan refused the same model , and it is now used in Moscow?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325343&page=161&highlight=baku


----------



## BuraBaxTV (Nov 27, 2014)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> This is international thread, so please write in English.
> 
> The final pictures are approved designs for Baku metro (81-760.B)


Ok If you say (81-760.B) new designs for Baku Metro, then why acutual NEWS share if they want get Ока» 81-760А/761А trains for Baku Metro ? what you think about infos it's true ? 

Here is NEWS Link: oxu.az/economy/59435"]


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

81-760.B trains for Baku Metro:










http://metroblog.ru/post/4657/#58449


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> Metrovagonmash main constructor, which is resposible for new metro vagons 81-760А, said that 3 trains of this model will, however, be bought for new Line 3:
> http://vesti.az/news/233361


81-760A was initially prepared for Baku, but then they announced that for Baku 81-760B trains will be bought. So, 81-760A was delivered to Moscow.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

BuraBaxTV said:


> Ok If you say (81-760.B) new designs for Baku Metro, then why acutual NEWS share if they want get Ока» 81-760А/761А trains for Baku Metro ? what you think about infos it's true ?
> 
> Here is NEWS Link: oxu.az/economy/59435"]


Here is official information (in Russian) about 81-760.B trains:










http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=761&page=7


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ Ну да, бакинские составы будут своего рода новым совместным детищем Альстома и Метровагонмаша. А вот фиолетовые составы что ранее прошли тест в Баку будут эксплуатироваться в Москве.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

What about the exit of 28 May station?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Second entry of "Elmlar Akademiyasi" station:





































http://axar.az/news/42936#ad-image-7


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New trains will be delivered in March:




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=17141&pid=748101&st=6560&#entry748101


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Pink livery?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Pink livery?


For pink line, I suppose


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

This looks horrific anyways...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Baku Metro map by Jeykhun Imanov Studio:



















http://jis.az/en/projects/baku-metro-logo/


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Which year prognosis for the last image?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Which year prognosis for the last image?


2030


----------



## Chingachguq (Feb 23, 2010)

Why do the lines look so weird?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Chingachguq said:


> Why do the lines look so weird?


This version is just proposal from design studio. Here is the official scheme:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Baku metro station*

Client : Bouygues Construction | Date : 2014














































http://www.vasconi.fr/fr/les-projets/projet/urbanisme/station-metro-baku


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^It's on green line construction, right?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^It's on green line construction, right?


It looks like it is for White City area. If yes, then it is on green line.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

81-760.B :










http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=762&page=2#entry83761


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Awful colour and coach :shifty:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

2 trains are delivered to Baku:










http://vk.com/wall-2069834_110960?reply=110977


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^New logo is seen. Is signage in place on metro entraces and website?


----------



## BuraBaxTV (Nov 27, 2014)

It's look very good with new desing, how long takes if trains arrive to Baku ? 

and i want you ask this last future project train in video look very good, why you don't order new 2015 model trains it's expensive or ?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

As Sumgait doesn"t have a Public transport thread, I am posting this here 

Here my present to you:cheers:

Sumgait Tramway and Trolleybus in September 1999


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

And here comes another surprise

Baku Tramways and Trolleybuses in September 1999


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Trains are in Baku:










www.facebook.com/Meselen?fref=nf


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

And here comes another surprise

Baku Metro in September 1999


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

81-760.B:























































http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=1249&page=4#entry84136


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

Two more photos, more on the website *metro.pics*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Do you have a closer look at the incar map?
http://metro-photo.ru/images/resized/im-c162-w954-lneqfryeni_qatar-8.JPG


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep. http://metro.pics/data/media/162/lneqfryeni_qatar-8.JPG


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

81-760.B :














































http://www.trend.az/azerbaijan/society/2385063.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Operation of new trains started:





































https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New map inside the trains:










From website:










http://www.1news.az/society/20150609034253984.html
http://metro.gov.az/en/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Baku Metro map:










Conceptual development plan:










Different version:










https://www.behance.net/gallery/24733107/Baku-Metro-map


----------



## ayeshakhan (Jun 12, 2015)

*what a place my god.*


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

The second entry of "Elmlər Akademiyası" station will be completed soon:























































http://metro.gov.az/news/article/116


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

I've never heard of Baku, what's it like living there?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

31.08.2015 Google Earth imagery updates:

"Avtovağzal" station:










"M.Əcəmi-2" station:










"B-3" station:










"B-4" station:










"H.Aslanov-2" station:










_Google Earth_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

The second exit of “Elmler Akademiyası” metro station is opened:
































































http://en.president.az/articles/17342


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Neat!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Memar Acami-2 station, Purple line. Progress in December:



Derbendy said:


> _Memar Ecemi 2 metro stansiyasi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

^^Libeskind copy+paste?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Amrafel said:


> ^^Libeskind copy+paste?


Doubt it. Azerbaijan is rich. They can afford an original Libeskind, which is probably what this is.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Towards the "B-5" station*

Today "Herrenknecht" TBM reached "B-4" station. It means that, both tunnels with total length of 4630 m and diameter of 6 m between "Avtovagzal" and "B-4" stations of purple line are completed. New drilling shaft is ready, soon TBM will start moving towards "B-5" station.

TBM breaks into the "B-4" area:























































"B-3" area:



















Inside the TBM:



















Tunnel between "B-3" and "B-4" stations:










http://metro.gov.az/news/article/145


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

October 2015:

"Memar Əcəmi-2" station:










Tunnel of 3rd line:










http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1091231387826601851_1452017638

https://foursquare.com/v/memar-əcəmi-metrostansiyası/4cb16bbd5430b7136dc43716/photos


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Third line with 2 stations opened today in Baku:
*
"Avtovağzal" station:























































"M.Əcəmi-2" station:









































































http://president.az/articles/19466


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

More photos from the third line:

"Avtovağzal" station:























































"Memar Əcəmi" station:














































http://az.trend.az/azerbaijan/society/2521945.html
http://sputnik.az/photo/20160419/404745553.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://urbanrail.net/as/baku/baku.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Most lines have just two stations. This is a unique world system.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Official maps:



















https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ring subway line :banana:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Neftçilər" metro station:


















































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Elmlər Akademiyası" metro station:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"İnşaatçılar" metro station:














































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"20 Yanvar" metro station:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Memar Əcəmi" metro station:























































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Xalqlar Dostluğu" metro station:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Nizami Gəncəvi" metro station:






















































































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Bakmil" metro station:














































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## endingcredits (Jun 13, 2017)

Metro stations are really impressive!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Could you give us the translations of the inscriptions beneath mosaics?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Arnorian said:


> Could you give us the translations of the inscriptions beneath mosaics?


Mosaics are dedicated to 12th century poet Nizami Ganjavi's poems in "Khamsa"(Quinary). There are 18 mosaics in total, describing scenes from poems in "Khamsa". Here are translations of the above shown inscriptions:

1. Simnarın faciəsi = Symnar's tragedy
2. Daranın ölümü = Dara's death
3. Leylinin qəbri üstündə = On Leyli's grave
4. Nüşabə və İsgəndər = Nushaba and Iskandar 
5. Leyli və Məcnun = Leyli and Majnun
6. İsgəndər və çoban = Iskandar and shepherd
7. Fərhad Bisitunda = Farhad on Bisitun mountain
8. Sultan Səncər və qarı = Sultan Sanjar and old lady


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Əhmədli" metro station:














































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Cəfər Cabbarlı" metro station:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

July 2017, construction of "Y-15" station:





































https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Həzi Aslanov" metro station:









































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Nəsimi" metro station:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Azadlıq prospekti" metro station:









































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Baku Metro is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Dərnəgül" metro station:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Avtovağzal" metro station:























































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> "Şah İsmayıl Xətai" station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will they connect the tunnel from Jafar Jabbarli to Nizami and allow the second platforms on Jafar Jabbarli and Khatai stations to open?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

EmoriAz96 said:


> Will they connect the tunnel from Jafar Jabbarli to Nizami and allow the second platforms on Jafar Jabbarli and Khatai stations to open?


Yesterday, chief engineer told that separation of lines will not be completed until they build tunnels between Darnagul - Koroglu and Khatai - Hazi Aslanov.

As far as I know, the second platform of Jafar Jabbarli is already in use.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Bakmil" metro station after reconstruction:























































https://www.facebook.com/bakimetropoliteni/


----------



## Polak_w_Kanadzie (May 12, 2016)

Any info on why they chosen such crazy color scheme for the trainsets?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Şah İsmail Xətai station (originally opened 1968) reopened 2019.09.12 following reconstruction.

Cross-post from Azerbaijan forum 


Thomas13 said:


> Станцию Хатаи открыли. Выглядит достаточно свежо. Могло быть и лучше, но всё же, вернули бюст, это уже хорошо! Пустили «Москву» как испытательный вагон, но скорее всего скоро уберут. Короче мне понравилось)


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Part of the street above "B-3" station is opened. Station is expected to be opened in 2020:



















http://www.aayda.gov.az/az/news/2171


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

https://www.railwaygazette.com/passenger/baku-circular-railway-completed/56047.article

*Baku circular railway completed*
19 March 2020




























AZERBAIJAN: The Abşeron Peninsula circular railway has been completed, with President Ilham Aliyev inaugurating the reopened Pirşağı – Görədil – Novxanı – Sumqayıt section on March 18 to complete a 91 route-km electrified railway ring serving Baku and its suburbs.

The circular railway project was announced in January 2018 with a budget of 100m manat. Its scope included modernising the existing railway running northwest between Baku and Sumqayıt via Biläcarı, and bringing back into use a disused alignment connecting Baku and Sumqayıt via Sabunçu and Pirşağı to the east and north

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

some more photos from the president's website
































































source: https://president.az/articles/36206


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Tunnels towards "Khojasan" depot of the third line are completed*

Construction of 1182 m long left tunnel is completed.
Construction of 1112 m long right tunnel was completed in 2018.

The depot will be constructed in 3 phases. The first phase will be completed with opening of B-3 station.

“Xocəsən” deposuna aparan tunellərin qazıntısı tamamlanıb


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a photo or link to the master plan?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Nexis said:


> Does anyone have a photo or link to the master plan?


Masterplan of Baku Metro or Absheron Circular Railway?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Baku agglomeration and rail transit:


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it clear where will be next station B5 on line 3? There are several controversial maps about the further route of line 3. I wonder if the route is still in discussions or has been already fully selected? 
Thank you guys, for providing information for us...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

intelligentBG said:


> Is it clear where will be next station B5 on line 3? There are several controversial maps about the further route of line 3. I wonder if the route is still in discussions or has been already fully selected?
> Thank you guys, for providing information for us...


We don't know exact location, but approximately near Fuzuli monument and close to Winter Boulevard.


----------



## Murad_A (May 28, 2020)

Hello! I have created a google map with approximate locations of the planned stations according to data from official 2016 scheme, this scheme and this article. Here is the link.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Baku metro train arrives


AZERBAIJAN: Baku Metropoliten has taken delivery of the first of a further 12 five-car Type 81-765.4B/766.4B metro trainsets which were ordered from Metrowagonmash last October for delivery in 2020-23. The trainsets from the manufacturer's Moskva family have full-width gangways, wide doors...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any more updates on the Purple Line extensions? Surely the first station is almost done now???


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Murad_A said:


> Hello! I have created a google map with approximate locations of the planned stations according to data from official 2016 scheme, this scheme and this article. Here is the link.


thanks for these nice maps!
however why the purple line haves no connection to the intersection 28 April of lines 1 and 2?


----------



## Murad_A (May 28, 2020)

metro-world said:


> thanks for these nice maps!
> however why the purple line haves no connection to the intersection 28 April of lines 1 and 2?


Thanks for nice words 
Yes, I was thinking the same about purple line. It makes this line almost useless, considering that blue and yellow lines are not built still. And I don't think their construction will start in near future. Maybe construction difficulties were considered when the lines were planned. But this is only a concept, everything can change. I hope purple line will somehow intersect the green line before Khatai station.


----------



## Balkanmiddleeastern (Dec 12, 2020)

The stop "Ceyhun Selimov" of the Purple Line, which is under construction, has been renamed "8 Noyabr". It refers to the day of victory on November 8, which refers to the 2nd Karabakh War.

Фотокадры новой станции метро &quot;8 Ноября&quot; в Баку (ФОТО) (trend.az)


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Balkanmiddleeastern said:


> The stop "Ceyhun Selimov" of the Purple Line, which is under construction, has been renamed "8 Noyabr". It refers to the day of victory on November 8, which refers to the 2nd Karabakh War.
> 
> Фотокадры новой станции метро &quot;8 Ноября&quot; в Баку (ФОТО) (trend.az)
> 
> ...


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

They are not open this stantion on Christmas day, because Baku metro is closed until 31.12.2020! As I know it will be open next year


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"8 Noyabr" metro station:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"8 Noyabr" station:




























"Xocasən" depot:


















Tikinti və təmir meydanlarında əsaslı yeniliklər var







metro.gov.az


----------



## slaz (Sep 8, 2017)

Are there still plans to connect the airport with a rail line?


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

slaz said:


> Are there still plans to connect the airport with a rail line?


Plans are still there, but whether or not it will actually be done within the next couple of decades is another question. The Airport itself isn't so spacious to have a rail terminus there. It's going to have to be small like KBP or underground the main terminals


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

When is 8 Noyabr even supposed to open? I understand the rest of the metro is still shut. Will it have an official opening when the main metro reopens?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

slaz said:


> Are there still plans to connect the airport with a rail line?


According to the new masterplan, it will happen by 2027.


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> According to the new masterplan, it will happen by 2027.


Is there any link to this new masterplan?


----------



## Balkanmiddleeastern (Dec 12, 2020)

What happened to the line to Guneshli that has been under construction for more than 7 years? It is unbelievable how long the metro construction works in Baku take. The network is a pure construction site and an improvisation


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

EmoriAz96 said:


> Is there any link to this new masterplan?





https://arxkom.gov.az/storage/plans/images/L_201004_Exhibition_Board-4_AZE_1_Transportation-Rail_1602500926.jpg


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Balkanmiddleeastern said:


> What happened to the line to Guneshli that has been under construction for more than 7 years? It is unbelievable how long the metro construction works in Baku take. The network is a pure construction site and an improvisation


Honestly, I think no progress at all has been made on that front. I think they want to get more of BWC finished before metro progress. But it would be nice to have an alternative route from 8ci kilometr area to the city centre without getting crammed in on the Koroghlu route


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> https://arxkom.gov.az/storage/plans/images/L_201004_Exhibition_Board-4_AZE_1_Transportation-Rail_1602500926.jpg


Thx for the link, but it's the "Suburban train" Master Plan, not the Metro or even a more comprehensive Transportation Masterplan. Does it actually exist ?

Do you know also the state of the missing link they should have built for ages between Ceffer Cabarly Green shuttle station and Nizami Ganzavi Red Line station, enabling E/W through running ?








What is BWC ?


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the link, but it's the "Suburban train" Master Plan, not the Metro or even a more comprehensive Transportation Masterplan. Does it actually exist ?
> 
> Do you know also the state of the missing link they should have built for ages between Ceffer Cabarly Green shuttle station and Nizami Ganzavi Red Line station, enabling E/W through running ?
> View attachment 963456
> ...


BWC - Baku White City. Baku White City - Wikipedia
Here is the plan for the metro:


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

mavis_dark said:


> BWC - Baku White City. Baku White City - Wikipedia
> Here is the plan for the metro:


Thx for the map.
Do you know also the state of the missing link they should have built for ages between Ceffer Cabarly Green shuttle station and Nizami Ganzavi Red Line station, enabling E/W through running ?
Moreover, is there any works on green and red lines extensions? It doesn't seems to ?


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the map.
> Do you know also the state of the missing link they should have built for ages between Ceffer Cabarly Green shuttle station and Nizami Ganzavi Red Line station, enabling E/W through running ?
> Moreover, is there any works on green and red lines extensions? It doesn't seems to ?


Yeah that missing link has been promised for years but never any attempt to finish it. The second platform for the Green line has been finished for years, but always closed. I was hoping when Xetai was closed for repairs, the second platforms on both stations would become available for use


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the map.
> Do you know also the state of the missing link they should have built for ages between Ceffer Cabarly Green shuttle station and Nizami Ganzavi Red Line station, enabling E/W through running ?
> Moreover, is there any works on green and red lines extensions? It doesn't seems to ?


It is planned to be completed until 2027. At first the Green line extension should be completed in both northern (from Darnagul station to Koroghlu station) and southern (from Khatai station to H.Aslanov station) parts.

Currently, only Purple line is under construction, other parts are on hold.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

So, according to the new development plan until 2027 will be built: 

separated *Green* and *Red* line;
Red line will be extended from Iceri Seher to Botanical garden - 2 stantions;
Green line - from Sah Ismail Xatai to Hazi Aslanov - 4 stantions;
Green line - from Darnagul to Keroglu - 3 stantions;
Pink line - from Avtovagzal to Xocasən depo - 1 stantion;
Pink line - from Memar Əcəmi 2 to Cəlil Məmmədquluzadə - 2 stantions.
Total: 12 new stantions


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

batman08 said:


> So, according to the new development plan until 2027 will be built:
> 
> separated *Green* and *Red* line;
> Red line will be extended from Iceri Seher to Botanical garden - 2 stantions;
> ...


Which, judging by the current tempo, makes no sense. The last station was openned in 2016, which means it's been 4 years and no new stations. And suddenly they say that they will pop out 12 new stations in 7 years.
I suppose it is better than before, when they claimed the number of stations would reach 70 by 2030 ( 2040?)


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

How are they going to do the Botanical Gardens and the other new station from Icherisheher? The proposed stations are on top of a hill and Icherisheher is at the bottom of the hill and the station is very deep. I'd like to know how they can make it possible to build properly


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

12 Isuzu-branded passenger buses for Baku city


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

50 OTOKAR-branded passenger buses for Baku city


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

Novkhani Railway Station


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

_*Rail Network development*_

The planned works on the railway network by the end of 2027 include reconstruction, reactivation, and construction of 20 stations on the Absheron Peninsula, including the construction of 4 new rail stations along the North-South corridor between Bilajari station and Baku Central Railway Station.
The planned works also include reconstruction of railway infrastructure section passing through Lokbatan settlement and re-introduction as a passenger station, as well as introduction of regular commuter rail services from Lokbatan to Baku Central Railway Station.
Rehabilitation of rail line from Bakikhanov station to Zira covering 8 stations to be reconstructed in Bulbula, Amirjan, Surakhani, Yeni Surakhani, Bina, Gala, Dubandi, and Zira, as well as the introduction of “Garadagh-Guzdek” and “Zabrat-Mashtagha-Zagulba” railway corridors and 2 new depots in Garadagh district is also among the planned works.
In addition to above, it is planned to construct a new railway up to the Heydar Aliyev International Airport, a new railway line from the Heydar Aliyev International Airport to Yeni Surakhani and Bina settlements, as well as the re-activation of Hovsan railway station.
The introduction of a new "Binagadi-Mehdiabad-Fatmai-Pirshagi" railway to provide a direct railway connection between the city center and the northern part of the peninsula and to enlarge the catchment area of railway transport is also among the measures envisaged by 2040.
By 2040, the total length of the railway network on the Absheron Peninsula is expected to increase from 198 km up to 280 km, while the number of stations will rise to 55 from the current 26.
Current railway network features a vast amount of abandoned or unutilized right-of-way and under-utilized freight lines calling out for reactivation and for utilization of given resources. It is obvious, that a light rail transit in the version of a tram-train system could make the best use of the already existing and currently upgraded rail system while allowing necessary inner-city extension


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

Underground network development 

Underground network is supposed to play a key role in Baku’s urban public transport further on, representing the backbone of public transport and connecting the major population agglomerations to the city center.
“28 May” station will remain as a central node and critical spot of the underground network.
Green and red lines at “28 May - Jafar Jabbarli” interchange will be separated by 2027 together with the introduction of new support infrastructure. 
By 2040, the total length of the underground line network is expected to increase from the current 38.3 km up to 76.2 km, while the number of stations will rise to 51 from the current 26.


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

New air-conditioned bus stops in Baku


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

MrBensusan said:


> Underground network development
> 
> Underground network is supposed to play a key role in Baku’s urban public transport further on, representing the backbone of public transport and connecting the major population agglomerations to the city center.
> “28 May” station will remain as a central node and critical spot of the underground network.
> ...


Why the Metro development in Baku is so slowly? because it have Oil and by this normally enough financial background to build much faster...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

"Xocəsən" station of Purple line will be opened soon:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally! I was passing by the construction plot dozens of time in 2016 - 2018 and the regress back then was almost 0.

Glad to see it opening soon.


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

President of the Republic of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev attended the inauguration of the “Khojasan” station and “Khojasan” electric depot of Baku Metro.

Chairman of Baku Metro Closed Joint Stock Company Zaur Huseynov informed President Ilham Aliyev of the work carried out at the station and depot.

The total length of the Baku Metro lines is 40.7 kilometers. A total of 27 stations operate on the Red, Green, and Purple lines of the metro.

The third - Purple line of Baku Metro was inaugurated on April 19, 2016, with the participation of President Ilham Aliyev. “Avtovaghzal” and “Memar Ajami” stations were also commissioned on the Purple line. Last year, on May 29, the third - “8 Noyabr” station opened on this line.

“Khojasan” station is the fourth station located on the Purple line. The total area of the complex is 4,200 square meters, and the length of the station platform is 144 meters.

It was informed that “Khojasan” electric depot is the second depot of Baku Metro and covers an area of more than 24 hectares.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renewed conceptual development map of Baku metro:


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

I still cannot believe that there will not be connection between purple and red line. Just looking the map it is strange the two line are crossing but no transfer station. Maybe some geological difficulties. Could you, please, explain why it is so?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Renewed conceptual development map of Baku metro:
> 
> View attachment 4362549


Can you tell me what exactly changed? I’d been watching Baku metro closely until 2018 when I stopped going there for work purposes. I love Baku and its metro.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Can you tell me what exactly changed? I’d been watching Baku metro closely until 2018 when I stopped going there for work purposes. I love Baku and its metro.


Main changes on new conceptual scheme:

1. The location of blue line depot is changed, now it is in the northeast part of the city.
2. New depot appeared on green line, between stations Y17 and Y18.

Changes in Baku metro since 2018:

1. The third station of purple line - "8 Noyabr" opened in 2021.
2. The fourth station of purple line and the second depot - "Xocəsən" opened in 2022.


----------



## MrBensusan (Jul 26, 2017)

New trains🚇 of the Baku Metro


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

intelligentBG said:


> I still cannot believe that there will not be connection between purple and red line. Just looking the map it is strange the two line are crossing but no transfer station. Maybe some geological difficulties. Could you, please, explain why it is so?


If you look below to the map, you will see a small portion of the tunnel is alrrady exist. I think maybe this is a reason why.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, but in any case purple line after B5 station goes below/above the (future) green line, then below/above the red line, then B6 station and then connection with Xatai station. Whatever it costs i think the conection between purple and red line must be done. B5 doesn't seem too far from Jafar Jabbrali/28 May station, should not be a huge problem to build a proper pedestrian connection between them. Otherwise, the strongest and busiest red line will be isolated from purple line. For example, from Nariman Narimanov or Sahil to get to Avtovagzal one has to make two changes.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

B5 and B6 too close to each other, therefore they could move B6 to further forwatd to the red line. Which would be a proper distance with an transfer connection.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

I´m not familiar with Metro Baku but maybe the situation with purple line occurs because a future yellow line should go through Nisami station further south and purple line is a newer project?


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

I am afraid, yellow line is a dream for now. They have to finish green line first, expansions of red line, purple line... Even blue line is easier to be bult before yellow one, i think. With current tempo of building process we will hardy ever see yellow line in a lifetime, sorry to say so. That is why currently built sections must be perfectly planned and designed. Example is with separation of green and red line - now it will be costly, time consuming and troublesome for commuters.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Ilgar said:


> B5 and B6 too close to each other, therefore they could move B6 to further forwatd to the red line. Which would be a proper distance with an transfer connection.


Exactly that is my point. Do we have somebody to explain why this doesn't happen? Such solution seems very logical. Maybe there are some geological or engineering obstacles.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

intelligentBG said:


> Exactly that is my point. Do we have somebody to explain why this doesn't happen? Such solution seems very logical. Maybe there are some geological or engineering obstacles.


I think this will be case in the future. Since after construction complete at B5, they will focus on the completion of Green circle line.


----------

